# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ریاضی در هفته پایانی !!

## sprit

سلام دوستان میدوارم این روزای اخرو به خوبی سپری کنین 
یه سوالی داشتم و اونم اینه ک من تو این هفته باقیمونده کجاهای ریاضی رو بخونم تا 10% بزنم ریاضی رو  :Yahoo (19): 
تا حالا هیچی از ریاضی نخوندم ولی پایه ام خوبه ولی واسه کنکور فقط ماتریس رو خوندم  :Yahoo (83):  
فقط 10% بزنم حله 
پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون

----------


## صادق خان

اگه با مشتق حال میکنی بخونش سه تا مستقیم داره شیرین درصدتو میرسونه ب چیزی ک میخوای
اگرم سخته برات .لگاریتم یکی داره احتمال دوتا داره امار دوتا داره انتگرالم دوتا داره

----------


## sprit

> اگه با مشتق حال میکنی بخونش سه تا مستقیم داره شیرین درصدتو میرسونه ب چیزی ک میخوای
> اگرم سخته برات .لگاریتم یکی داره احتمال دوتا داره امار دوتا داره انتگرالم دوتا داره


کدوم یکی از اینا اسون تره و تو این یک هفته تموم میشه ؟؟؟
با توجه به اینکه باید بقیه درسارم مرور کنم نمیشه ک فقط وقتمو رو ریاضی بذارم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zahra99

انتگرال و امار...

----------


## صادق خان

همش اسونه احتمال یکیش اسونه یکیش سخته همینطور انتگرال 
مشتق و لگاریتم اگه نخوندی تو الویت اخر بذار چون تسلط روشون یه کوچولو زمان بره

----------


## sprit

> انتگرال و امار...


اخه امار تموم میشه یک هفته ایی ؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sprit

> همش اسونه احتمال یکیش اسونه یکیش سخته همینطور انتگرال 
> مشتق و لگاریتم اگه نخوندی تو الویت اخر بذار چون تسلط روشون یه کوچولو زمان بره


دیگه واسه احتمال خوندن یکم دیره 
واسه مشتق و انتگرال هم باید مثلثاتم مسلط  باشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## zahra99

> اخه امار تموم میشه یک هفته ایی ؟؟


خب خودتون میگین پایتون خوبه..بنظرم 100 تست امار و تو دوروز میشه زد...میش 6 درصد تقریبا...یه سوا احتمال خیلی اسونه با اون 10 درصد

----------


## صادق خان

> دیگه واسه احتمال خوندن یکم دیره 
> واسه مشتق و انتگرال هم باید مثلثاتم مسلط  باشم


شما ک خودت استادی ماشالله نیاز ب راهنمایی نداری دادا
امپول ک نیس خو بزنی 
همه اونای ک گفتم ساده ترین تستای ریاضی از اوناس یکیشو انتخاب کن 
موفق باشی

----------


## sprit

> خب خودتون میگین پایتون خوبه..بنظرم 100 تست امار و تو دوروز میشه زد...میش 6 درصد تقریبا...یه سوا احتمال خیلی اسونه با اون 10 درصد



بنظرتون امارو از رو چی بخونم ؟؟
دی وی دی های جمع بندی افبا مال سروش مویینی و علی مقدم نیا رو دارم بنظرتون خوبه ؟؟ یا از روی گاج بخونم بهتره ؟؟

----------


## zahra99

> خب خودتون میگین پایتون خوبه..بنظرم 100 تست امار و تو دوروز میشه زد...میش 6 درصد تقریبا...یه سوا احتمال خیلی اسونه با اون 10 درصد


من هیچ کدومو ندارم از رو 30 سال کنکور زدم....هر کدوم زمان کمتر و بازده بیشتری داره

----------


## vahyd

ای بابا ! یه بار کامل تایپ کردم ارسالو زدم نت قطع شد  :Yahoo (4):  ولی خب اشکالی نداره کارت واجبه
ایندفعه مرتب تر بگم
حسابان : سوال مربوط به دامنه رو 80% با عدد گذاری میشه حل کرد حتما نمونه هاشو حل کن. میگی پایتم خوبه پس حسابان معادلات نا معادلات میتونی یه نگاهی داشته باشی . یکی از تیپای تکرار پذیر شرایط تابع و ریشه هاشُ ایناست که با یه سری اطلاعات محدود میشه از پسش بر اومد ( 89 به اینور داخل و خارج سوالای مربوط بهش و بزنی حلله ) مثلا میگه جواباش همیشه منفی باشه حدود a رو بدست بیارین.
جبرواحتمال : لانه کبوتری و بخون و تستای سالای اخیرش کاملا کافیه. جبر مجموعه همیشه با استفاده از نمودار ون سوال آسون کنکوره ( خط ویژه گاج گسسته و جبر عالیه ) اگرم جبرت خوب بوده از پایه احتمالم بد نیست که بذاری تو اولویتای بعد تر بهتره انگار 
تحلیلی : فصل 1 و 4 و 5 سوالاش بسیار تکرار پذیرن و شمام که میگی ماتریسو خوندی پس فصل آخرم از دست نده ( خط ویژه گاج عالیه واست ) 
دیفرانسیل : راستش انتگرال آسونه اما واسه کسی ک با مثلثاتو مشتق مشکلی نداشته باشه . چنتا تیپ سوال پرتکرار و آسون هست مثل سوالایی که مربوط به دو مماس به منحنی از یه نقطه خارج از اونه که کلا یه دلتا و یه معادلست جوابش ، سوالای مربوط به فاصله ی دنباله از مرکز همگراییش و ... ( خط ویژه دیفرانسیلو ندیدم که ببینم تیپ بندی کرده بر اساس اهمیت یا نه، خودت یه نگاه بکن )

در کل اینکه همه ی اینا هست ببین خودت با کدوم راحت تری . خط ویژه خیلی عالی و به درد بخور میتونه باشه واست و سوالای پرتکرار و حل کن اگه وقتی نمیخوای وقت زیاد بذاری . جبر مجموعه و لانه کبوتری و دامنه و عدد گذاریو اصلا از دست نده


امیدوارم به دردت خورده باشه <3

پ.ن : حواسم نبود تجربی هستین ! پاک نمیکنم شاید به درد یکی دیگم بخوره

----------


## loveooooops

> ای بابا ! یه بار کامل تایپ کردم ارسالو زدم نت قطع شد  ولی خب اشکالی نداره کارت واجبه
> ایندفعه مرتب تر بگم
> حسابان : سوال مربوط به دامنه رو 80% با عدد گذاری میشه حل کرد حتما نمونه هاشو حل کن. میگی پایتم خوبه پس حسابان معادلات نا معادلات میتونی یه نگاهی داشته باشی . یکی از تیپای تکرار پذیر شرایط تابع و ریشه هاشُ ایناست که با یه سری اطلاعات محدود میشه از پسش بر اومد ( 89 به اینور داخل و خارج سوالای مربوط بهش و بزنی حلله ) مثلا میگه جواباش همیشه منفی باشه حدود a رو بدست بیارین.
> جبرواحتمال : لانه کبوتری و بخون و تستای سالای اخیرش کاملا کافیه. جبر مجموعه همیشه با استفاده از نمودار ون سوال آسون کنکوره ( خط ویژه گاج گسسته و جبر عالیه ) اگرم جبرت خوب بوده از پایه احتمالم بد نیست که بذاری تو اولویتای بعد تر بهتره انگار 
> تحلیلی : فصل 1 و 4 و 5 سوالاش بسیار تکرار پذیرن و شمام که میگی ماتریسو خوندی پس فصل آخرم از دست نده ( خط ویژه گاج عالیه واست ) 
> دیفرانسیل : راستش انتگرال آسونه اما واسه کسی ک با مثلثاتو مشتق مشکلی نداشته باشه . چنتا تیپ سوال پرتکرار و آسون هست مثل سوالایی که مربوط به دو مماس به منحنی از یه نقطه خارج از اونه که کلا یه دلتا و یه معادلست جوابش ، سوالای مربوط به فاصله ی دنباله از مرکز همگراییش و ... ( خط ویژه دیفرانسیلو ندیدم که ببینم تیپ بندی کرده بر اساس اهمیت یا نه، خودت یه نگاه بکن )
> 
> در کل اینکه همه ی اینا هست ببین خودت با کدوم راحت تری . خط ویژه خیلی عالی و به درد بخور میتونه باشه واست و سوالای پرتکرار و حل کن اگه وقتی نمیخوای وقت زیاد بذاری . جبر مجموعه و لانه کبوتری و دامنه و عدد گذاریو اصلا از دست نده
> 
> ...


*
رشتش تجربیه آخه 


احتمال که چیز خاصی نداره نتونی تمومش کنی 
ولی همون مشتق و حدو کار کنی برای ده درصد کافیه 
*

----------


## Farhad2052

چون میخواین 10 بزنین پس مشکلی هم با وقت ندارین پس امار میتونه خوب باشه.کتاب امار خط ویژه کتاب خوبیه.خیلییی هم کم حجمه
اگه مشتقو بتونی بخونی 3 تا ک مستقیم میاد 2 تا هم از طریق حد میزنی!!یعنی مشتق ب تنهایی میتونه ب درصد بالاتر از انتظارت برسونتت
احتمال هم ی سوالش اسونه.تابع هم یکیش با عدد گزاری میشه ب جواب رسید
موفق باشی

----------


## vahyd

> *
> رشتش تجربیه آخه 
> 
> 
> احتمال که چیز خاصی نداره نتونی تمومش کنی 
> ولی همون مشتق و حدو کار کنی برای ده درصد کافیه 
> *


ای بابا . اینهمه سخنرانی کردم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sprit

> ای بابا ! یه بار کامل تایپ کردم ارسالو زدم نت قطع شد  ولی خب اشکالی نداره کارت واجبه
> ایندفعه مرتب تر بگم
> حسابان : سوال مربوط به دامنه رو 80% با عدد گذاری میشه حل کرد حتما نمونه هاشو حل کن. میگی پایتم خوبه پس حسابان معادلات نا معادلات میتونی یه نگاهی داشته باشی . یکی از تیپای تکرار پذیر شرایط تابع و ریشه هاشُ ایناست که با یه سری اطلاعات محدود میشه از پسش بر اومد ( 89 به اینور داخل و خارج سوالای مربوط بهش و بزنی حلله ) مثلا میگه جواباش همیشه منفی باشه حدود a رو بدست بیارین.
> جبرواحتمال : لانه کبوتری و بخون و تستای سالای اخیرش کاملا کافیه. جبر مجموعه همیشه با استفاده از نمودار ون سوال آسون کنکوره ( خط ویژه گاج گسسته و جبر عالیه ) اگرم جبرت خوب بوده از پایه احتمالم بد نیست که بذاری تو اولویتای بعد تر بهتره انگار 
> تحلیلی : فصل 1 و 4 و 5 سوالاش بسیار تکرار پذیرن و شمام که میگی ماتریسو خوندی پس فصل آخرم از دست نده ( خط ویژه گاج عالیه واست ) 
> دیفرانسیل : راستش انتگرال آسونه اما واسه کسی ک با مثلثاتو مشتق مشکلی نداشته باشه . چنتا تیپ سوال پرتکرار و آسون هست مثل سوالایی که مربوط به دو مماس به منحنی از یه نقطه خارج از اونه که کلا یه دلتا و یه معادلست جوابش ، سوالای مربوط به فاصله ی دنباله از مرکز همگراییش و ... ( خط ویژه دیفرانسیلو ندیدم که ببینم تیپ بندی کرده بر اساس اهمیت یا نه، خودت یه نگاه بکن )
> 
> در کل اینکه همه ی اینا هست ببین خودت با کدوم راحت تری . خط ویژه خیلی عالی و به درد بخور میتونه باشه واست و سوالای پرتکرار و حل کن اگه وقتی نمیخوای وقت زیاد بذاری . جبر مجموعه و لانه کبوتری و دامنه و عدد گذاریو اصلا از دست نده
> 
> ...




خیلی ممنون شرمنده کردی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sprit

> *
> رشتش تجربیه آخه 
> 
> 
> احتمال که چیز خاصی نداره نتونی تمومش کنی 
> ولی همون مشتق و حدو کار کنی برای ده درصد کافیه 
> *





> چون میخواین 10 بزنین پس مشکلی هم با وقت ندارین پس امار میتونه خوب باشه.کتاب امار خط ویژه کتاب خوبیه.خیلییی هم کم حجمه
> اگه مشتقو بتونی بخونی 3 تا ک مستقیم میاد 2 تا هم از طریق حد میزنی!!یعنی مشتق ب تنهایی میتونه ب درصد بالاتر از انتظارت برسونتت
> احتمال هم ی سوالش اسونه.تابع هم یکیش با عدد گزاری میشه ب جواب رسید
> موفق باشی



 بنظرتون من همون ماتریس + امار بخونم کافیه ؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Farhad2052

> بنظرتون من همون ماتریس + امار بخونم کافیه ؟؟


ماتریس احتمال سوال اومدن ازش امسال خیلی کمه.پس رو ی مبحثی ک صد در صد سوال میاد وقت بزاری فک کنم بهتر باشه

----------


## sprit

> ماتریس احتمال سوال اومدن ازش امسال خیلی کمه.پس رو ی مبحثی ک صد در صد سوال میاد وقت بزاری فک کنم بهتر باشه


پس با این حساب دقیقا کدوما رو بخونم بهتره ؟

----------


## Farhad2052

> پس با این حساب دقیقا کدوما رو بخونم بهتره ؟


اگه ی پیش زمینه از مشتق داری ک مشتقو بخون خودتو خلاص کن(با خوندنش میتونی سوالات مشتق و حد رو جواب بدی ک حداقل 5 مورده)
اگه نه ک امار و احتمال میتونه ساده تر از بقیه باشه(معمولا دانش اموزا زودتر یاد میگیرن)

----------


## sprit

> اگه ی پیش زمینه از مشتق داری ک مشتقو بخون خودتو خلاص کن(با خوندنش میتونی سوالات مشتق و حد رو جواب بدی ک حداقل 5 مورده)
> اگه نه ک امار و احتمال میتونه ساده تر از بقیه باشه(معمولا دانش اموزا زودتر یاد میگیرن)


پس مشتق رو میخونم  :Yahoo (112): 
خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون  :22:

----------


## مسیح

> سلام دوستان میدوارم این روزای اخرو به خوبی سپری کنین 
> یه سوالی داشتم و اونم اینه ک من تو این هفته باقیمونده کجاهای ریاضی رو بخونم تا 10% بزنم ریاضی رو 
> تا حالا هیچی از ریاضی نخوندم ولی پایه ام خوبه ولی واسه کنکور فقط ماتریس رو خوندم  
> فقط 10% بزنم حله 
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون


 10 درصد حدود 6 یا 7تا سوال درست میشه ...
همون ماتریس که خوندی سوالاش نسبتا راحته ...
گراف از گسسته سوالای راحتی داره ...
انتگرال قیافش ترسناکه اما 10 15تا سوال حل کنی تو کنکور میتونی بزنی 2تا سوالو ...
در کل بنظرم سوالای ریاضی 3 یا 4 سال اخیر رو که حل کنی خودت میفهمی کدوم تیپ سوالو باید بزنی ...
موفق باشی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> 10 درصد حدود 6 یا 7تا سوال درست میشه ...
> همون ماتریس که خوندی سوالاش نسبتا راحته ...
> گراف از گسسته سوالای راحتی داره ...
> انتگرال قیافش ترسناکه اما 10 15تا سوال حل کنی تو کنکور میتونی بزنی 2تا سوالو ...
> در کل بنظرم سوالای ریاضی 3 یا 4 سال اخیر رو که حل کنی خودت میفهمی کدوم تیپ سوالو باید بزنی ...
> موفق باشی


دوست عزیز رشته ش تجربیه

----------


## Ha.ha

آمار +دنباله+لوگ+احتمال+انتگرال
تو یک نیم روز همش رو میشه خوند من نمیدونم شما چرا انقد لفتش میدین

----------


## مسیح

> دوست عزیز رشته ش تجربیه


 ای بابا
عذر خواهی میکنم دقت نکردم به اطلاعات کاربر
معذرت

----------

